# Review - Halfords Telescopic Window Cleaner



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Review - Halfords Telescopic Window Cleaner*

*Introduction*

I've had my A7 for nearly a year and I've not really cleaned the inside of the rear screen as it's so difficult to get to. I vape too, so over time, a thin mist develops on the glass. My previous car was an A6 and I could just about manage to do the inside of the rear screen by hand - I'm 6'4" tall and have a long reach. In the A7 though it's impossible to reach the glass at the back at all. I did try on my last wash, but only managed to smear glass polish on the glass which I couldn't remove. I even made a temporary tool with a kitchen spatula and a microfibre wrapped around the end, held on with an elastic band. Of course this didn't work.

Anyway after watching the Forensic Detail channel videos last week and in the glass cleaning one, Jon mentions and recommends the Halfords Telescopic Window Cleaner.






I'ver looked at similar items on ebay before, but they always looked too flimsy. Well this one that John described looked quite robust and easily purchased from Halfords. So off I went to get one along with 2 spare pads.

*The Product*










And here is it. Packaged against a cardboard panel and held on with 2 twist ties.










And the rear packaging.

This is from Halfords web-site:

Halfords Long Reach Windscreen Cleaner

The Halfords Long Reach Windscreen Cleaner comes with a telescopic flexible head allowing easy access to windscreens. With it's telescopic reach and flexible head, this cleaner is perfect for cleaning your windscreen and in particular those areas at the base that are difficult to reach. The microfibres are washable so it can be used many times and are ideal picking up dirt and moisture and the gentle padding allows a good contact across a curved screen.
Halfords Long Reach Windscreen Cleaner Extra Info


Use pad for cleaning and de-misting
Use dry or damp on the inside of the vehicle
Extended reach of 45cm

First impressions are good. It seems very sturdy. The handle is telescopic and the head pivots from flat to the handle all the way over. The handle is unlocked with a twist, extended, and re-locked with a twist in the opposite direction. Same again to store the handle back in. I'd say closed up it would be perfect as it is for a front windscreen. But I needed the reach so opened up and it does seem long enough.










Closed position - length 10.5" (266mm)










Handle extended - length 17" (432mm)

The pad itself is 6"x4" (150mm x 100mm) and made of the same material as a glass cloth. It's very slightly padded, so absorbent too. It attaches to the tool with a hook and loop (velcro) backing.

*The Method*

As mentioned, my A7 needed the rear inside glass cleaning to to the mess of polish and vape mist.










The screen photographed from the back seat. It's fair reach which the camera doesn't really show.










You can see the angle better from the outside and it really is awkward to get to. You would think doing it from the outside would be easier, like a hatchback or estate. But the rear screen in the A7 has a panel covering the glass so is inaccessible from the outside.

I decided to use a spray on cleaner rather than polish (normally Autoglym) as there was polish residue to get off too.










I love this stuff. Nilco Nilglass from B&Q. Cheap and sometimes on offer for 5l.










I gave the pad a liberal spray with the handle extended.




























Using the tool was a breeze. It's pivoting head and large flat-sided pad ensure all of the glass could be attacked, even into all the corners and to the very base of the window. I think this square pad is much better at reaching all the glass than I suppose triangle shaped ones are. I did the whole scren in a couple of minutes. As it is so cold today the glass cleaner didn't evaporate. So I decided to use a dry pad from the 2 pack of spares that I'd bought to remove the residue.










The pack of replacement pads.










Spare dry pad.










Pad removal.

I replaced the damp pad with the new, dry one. I went over the glass removing any residue from the window. The glass was pristine with no evidence of any polish or dirt.

*Price*

Halfords Telescopic Window Cleaner (comes with one pad) - £6.00
2 pack of replacement pads - £2.00.

*Would I Use it Again*

Absolutely. My only regret is that I'd never bought one before. Makes front screen cleaning much easier. I had a quick go on the front too and it's fantastic. Where it really comes into its own is on rear glass screens like on an A7; and absolute must.

*Conclusion*

Definitely recommended. Very sturdy, great pads and easy to use. I would not be with out one of these now and big thanks to Jon at Forensic Detailing for recommending it. At £8.00 all in, it's a no brainer. 10/10


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cheers mate. 

Great review, I’ve got one on order as can’t get in to rear screen on my coupe.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks good. Can you wash the pads to re use them?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I got mine from Lidl for £2.50

And its a curved triangular shaped which is better IMO for reach into corners


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

Got one of these after seeing the Forensic Detailing review and I agree, its a great bit of kit.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

euge07 said:


> Looks good. Can you wash the pads to re use them?


Yes. I've just checked the spare pads' packet and it says machine washable at 60 degrees.


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Managed to pick one up yesterday but none of the stores I tried had the spare pads in stock although there were hangers for them.

I mailed Halfords to see if they sell them online but haven't got a reply back from them yet.


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Used mine the other day, does make cleaning my Honda a lot easier, as the glass is very sloped.

Thanks for the nilglass mention, been looking for something to make life easier.


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Great review..Thanks..wish i had of picked one up today was in halfrauds this afternoon


----------



## Changing.123 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi mate just to note I have a A7 and when it comes to cleaning rear glass from the outside I can confirm the cover simply pops off allowing you access to clean window. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

euge07 said:


> Looks good. Can you wash the pads to re use them?


I just put mine in the wash with my microfibres.

Also bought a Lidl version but it's just a microfibre bonnet on a hard plastic backing plate.

Allan


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Changing.123 said:


> Hi mate just to note I have a A7 and when it comes to cleaning rear glass from the outside I can confirm the cover simply pops off allowing you access to clean window. :thumb::thumb:


Thanks. I did try to get it off, but on mine it doesn't look like there is any way to remove it - MY17.


----------



## Changing.123 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi no trust me it does come off. You just pull the tabs out and it comes off. Same on all models as they didn’t change it only cosmetic changes in newer ones I.e lights etc. :thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Changing.123 said:


> Hi no trust me it does come off. You just pull the tabs out and it comes off. Same on all models as they didn't change it only cosmetic changes in newer ones I.e lights etc. :thumb:


Cheers mate. I'll have another look :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Picked one up tonight on way home - hoping to try it out at weekend 

How did you find the Nilglass - also was it easier to wet the pad and use it this way rather than spraying the glass ?


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> Picked one up tonight on way home - hoping to try it out at weekend
> 
> How did you find the Nilglass - also was it easier to wet the pad and use it this way rather than spraying the glass ?


Nilglass is good stuff. In this case I sprayed on to the pad first due to the angle of the window. As I said it was so cold, it didn't evaporate at all, so I used one of the spare, dry pads to clear up. Very simple all in.


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Finally managed to get a couple of packs of the spare pads for the window cleaner.

None in the shops so I ordered them online for collection at my local store. Have to say brilliant service from Halfords, they arrived next day.


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

pxr5 said:


> Nilglass is good stuff. In this case I sprayed on to the pad first due to the angle of the window. As I said it was so cold, it didn't evaporate at all, so I used one of the spare, dry pads to clear up. Very simple all in.


I find this with a lot of glass cleaners, especially during the winter, right pain! Thanks for the review.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Aldi do this for £2.99 lol

https://www.aldi.co.uk/autoxs-car-windscreen-cleaning-set/p/095578196588500


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Rayaan said:


> Aldi do this for £2.99 lol
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/autoxs-car-windscreen-cleaning-set/p/095578196588500


Just ordered thanks mate bargain. 
Free delivery too. Result.

Gonz.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> Aldi do this for £2.99 lol
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/autoxs-car-windscreen-cleaning-set/p/095578196588500


Mine is on its way....looking forward to trying it out.
Anyone know where you can purchase extra covers from


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

For £2.99 might as well buy another and use the pads from that. 


Gonz.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> Aldi do this for £2.99 lol
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/autoxs-car-windscreen-cleaning-set/p/095578196588500


Thanks. I went in to ALDI today to get one - I knew they were released on the 8th. Not there, but I'll try again tomorrow. If not I'll order on line.


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks for this, I have an s5 coupe and also vape and cleaning the back screen is almost impossible to get right to the bottom and into the corners..

Will pick one of these Ilya on the weekend..

Also managed to pick up a 5L tub of Nilco glass after recommendations on here and got it when it was on offer too


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I picked up one of the ALDI ones today. I'll do a comparison with the Halfords one tomorrow. £2.99 is a bargain though


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

pxr5 said:


> I picked up one of the ALDI ones today. I'll do a comparison with the Halfords one tomorrow. £2.99 is a bargain though


Picked one up in Aldi today as well, or at least my wife did! :lol: Too good to miss at such a bargain price! 

Look forward to your comparison - I don't think there's going to be much in it, if anything though.

Alan W


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Managed to try the Halfords one today and all I can say is I'm very impressed.

Not sure what the blue pad is made of but it really gets into the glass and with the head being so thin it fits nicely into the edges of the glass. For me it's a far easier way to clean the inside of the front screen without have to become a contortionist.

Not sure how long pads will last but I will give the main one a wash just to see how it stands up. With spares at a pound apiece they're not too bad providing you can get them. I had to order my spare pads online to be sent to the local store.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

OK. A quick comparison of the Halfords version of the screen cleaner with the ALDI one I bought yesterday for £2.99.



















Comes with a spare pad.










Extended.



















The head on the ALDI is larger than the Halfords one. So pads not interchangeable, but you might get away with the ALDI ones on the Halfords'. The handle is better on the Halfords, as it's a soft grip as opposed to hard plastic on the ALDI. Both are quite sturdy when extended and unlock/extend/lock in the same way. The head on the ALDI is stiffer to pivot, but I suppose in use this could loosen up. The Halfords one is smoother in this regard. The Halfords pads seem more glass-like, the ALDI ones - well one is like a normal MF the other more velvety. The instructions state that the ALDI pads are machine washable at 30 degrees, whereas the Halfords ones are 60 degrees. Length wise is equal when extended.

All in all, there isn't much between them and both would do the job. I haven't used the ALDI one yet as my car is in at the dealer's to fix a rattle, but I suspect it would be fine although the Halfords pads do look better for glass.

I also bought some paint brushes, which could be used as detailing brushes. I bought 3 small ones for £2.99, but they also did 2 medium or 1 large for the same price. They look pretty decent and very soft.










I spotted some car cleaning products too. All 3 priced at £1.99 each. Shampoo, Leather Cleaner and Glass cleaner. And £4.99 for wiper blades I've just noticed in the photo too:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

pxr5 said:


> I picked up one of the ALDI ones today. I'll do a comparison with the Halfords one tomorrow. £2.99 is a bargain though


How does it feel compared to the Halfords one ? As sturdy / better / worse ?

What do the pads feel like as well ?

Edit - ignore me, I've just seen you've put a review up


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

pxr5 said:


> I also bought some paint brushes, which could be used as detailing brushes. I bought 3 small ones for £2.99, but they also did 2 medium or 1 large for the same price. They look pretty decent and very soft.


I'd like to try the paint brushes, were they part on the "SpecialBuys" with the screen cleaner or somewhere else in the store? Never noticed them before.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

FiestaRed said:


> I'd like to try the paint brushes, were they part on the "SpecialBuys" with the screen cleaner or somewhere else in the store? Never noticed them before.


No, the brushes were in a different part of the store. I love ALDI for the strange and various things they sell sometimes. I even bought a little Airfix kit a couple of weeks ago (just for the memories of when I built them as a kid). They had a tank, plane and a boat.


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

pxr5 said:


> No, the brushes were in a different part of the store. I love ALDI for the strange and various things they sell sometimes. I even bought a little Airfix kit a couple of weeks ago (just for the memories of when I built them as a kid). They had a tank, plane and a boat.


Thanks for the help. We've just had one open locally and it's the first time I've ever been to an Aldi, they seem to have some great bargains.


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Slightly off the original topic but following on from the bit about Aldi brushes. I managed to find them, three in a pack as the photos in the earlier post, they feel really soft and at less than a pound each, they're worth a try.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

FiestaRed said:


> Slightly off the original topic but following on from the bit about Aldi brushes. I managed to find them, three in a pack as the photos in the earlier post, they feel really soft and at less than a pound each, they're worth a try.


Nice one. Yes they are very soft. I like that they are slightly tapered at the end too. I may get some medium ones at teh weekend, not the large though - they are mahoosive.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> I got mine from Lidl for £2.50
> 
> And its a curved triangular shaped which is better IMO for reach into corners


Ditto


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Can't believe how really useful the Screen Cleaner from Halfords is, it's BRILLIANT.

The only problem I had was getting spare pads from the shop. Not sure how the pads will stand up to machine washing but at a pound a time, it's not the end of the World.


----------



## LankyWashmit (Jul 17, 2017)

Thank you :thumb: been debating getting one and saw this one on a recent visit to Halfarts on purchasing some mircofibres and a Megs clay kit, will sure to be buy one when I pop by again.


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

I have one of these, pads have been through washing machine plenty of times and still do the job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I used this yesterday. And tried the ALDI one at the same time to see the difference. As suspected the pivot head on the ALDI is quite stiff and isn't loosening up at all. The Halford's one is effortless and the pads are much better - the ALDI one was linting like mad.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Think I’ll grab one of these to replace the flimsy one I have. Thanks


----------

